# Invert Shots (pic heavy!)



## richoman_3 (Jan 23, 2012)

havnt really put any invert pics up lately, but i got these pics a few weeks ago...

One of my bigger T's, female Selenotypus sp.4












Rattler T (shame this guy died from a book lung infection  )











Stunning/odd form of E.rubripes











very small/weird pede ... Asanada sp.











C.esulcatus











Urodacus elongatus







misgolas sp.











Phlogius strenuus (cant wait till this guy is bigger !! )











S.plumipes sling







S.black sling











S.gold sling







C.tropix sling







lychas spinatus pallidus







NVIC c.aurantiipes







juvie s.morsitans







S.armstrong beach slings











orange urodacus macrurus (STUNNING scorp)







one of my fave pedes, half blue/yellow legged s.morsitans















and for any of you that care, a Rhyisda polyacantha ! (species never been photographed before)







also, this is how much i have LOL


----------



## Mitchell1995 (Jan 23, 2012)

ow so just a couple! I don't think ill ever keep any of them but they look awesome!


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 23, 2012)

Damn got enough fish food lol. Love T's I'm waiting for the green scorpian to get some more Phlogius sp. Goliath and Phlogius Sarina in stock so i can add some spiders to my zoo but 2 will be enough for me.


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 23, 2012)

haha, here the fish ARE food 
yeah goliath and sarinas are awesome T's.


----------



## sammy09 (Jan 26, 2012)

what do centipedes eat?


----------



## wasgij (Jan 26, 2012)

man that sucks about the rattler, especially one that size. perhaps I have to get a couple of T's again!


----------



## MathewB (Jan 26, 2012)

Good God


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice Nick. Stunners, but thought you would have had more inverts.


----------



## bellany (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow my daughter is wanting to be an entomologist and she would be absolutely thrilled to have a collection like that!


----------



## HerpFreak (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, they are beautiful. Bit scared the centipedes though, because I have been envenomated by a large one. Still, they are very beautiful. Where do you mostly get your animals from, if you don't mind?


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 26, 2012)

HerpFreak said:


> Wow, they are beautiful. Bit scared the centipedes though, because I have been envenomated by a large one. Still, they are very beautiful. Where do you mostly get your animals from, if you don't mind?



i get most of my stuff off mates in qld. sometimes i just get home and people have just posted me pedes and i didnt even ask them :shock:, alot of more of the common inverts are found on the coast, but i try and get ahold of people more inland, which is where more of the rarer stuff are ... most of the pedes i have (including a couple of T"s and scorps) are really rare and unseen before, like that black head E.rubripes and asanada and r.polyacantha which i got a few weeks ago.

@Sammy: kids like you

@wasgij: yeah im shattered it died, hopefully i can get another one 




black headed morsitans







light brown e.rubripes











c.spinosior











c.esulcatus







cormocephalus cf. spinosior


----------



## Heelssss (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow they are amazing I have. S. gold she is verrrry fiesty. Still scares the life out of me she's Bout 7 cm long . Eeeeek. But thanks for sharing keep the pics coming


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 26, 2012)

cheers,
yeah golds are awesome T's !, cant wait to mine grow up


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice blackhead, how big?


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 27, 2012)

morsitans or rubripes?
both 16.5cm  (one of the biggest morsitans ive heard of ! )


----------



## snakeluvver (Jan 27, 2012)

sammy09 said:


> what do centipedes eat?


I thought you said you own tons of rubripes and laeta


----------

